# Does anyone carry a spare casette?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

There's a few threads running at the moment around disposing of black waste.

It's occurred to me that a second cassette might be a good idea to extend periods of wildcamping.
It's not the first time we've been in a lovely area but had to leave before we would have liked as we were needing to empty the toilet.

How easy is it to buy and stow a second cassette. I'm thining we could maybe find somewhere under the van to secure it.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I think it's an option on Frankias - 2nd cassette with an extra storage compartment.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We bought one recently (just _before_ Thetford did a cheap deal!).

Not had to (ab)use it yet!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, we've got one as mentioned in the other thread running at the moment.
We keep ours in the double floor low down between the axles but you can get an external holder for them from Fiamma.
You just need to be aware that two full cassettes are very heavy so bear that in mind if you have a small payload.

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought one of the Thetford cheap deals,knowing we might be stuck up a mountain whilst waiting for the'Tour de France',but not needed in the end.I'm sure it might come in handy one day just like all those things 'you can't do without' :roll: :lol: 

tony


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Brilliant. Would not be without an extra cassette as we mostly use aires or wild camp. Cassettes seem to be getting smaller and always need changing either last thing at night or first thing in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our Hymer has a double floor so storage is not a problem.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*second toilet cassette*

We don't have a second cassette, but when looking around the dealer to buy a motorhome we did see that a lot of the larger ones with big garages, had racks in the back and extras cassettes.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have three cassettes so that our services all last the same length of time when wild camping. It works very well, Alan.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I replaced mine as it was getting past its sell by date. Took the old one along just in case, I thought it might come in handy as we were away for 5 1/2 weeks. We never touched it, at least in areas below northen France there are camper dumps springing up everywhere.

We were told by a french guy that it was an obligation now as there were so many motorhomes in france. Now I don't now this for a fact but they are springing up in the most unlikely places.

One we stayed on had 4 spaces
It was brand new. Had 4 toilets and 2 outside sinks in a magnificent building. water was by jeton, available from the marie should have been 2 euros but they said i could have it free.

The village had only one shop which was a pub/tabac! didn't even sell bread

we only spent 2 nights on a campsite

Ian


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

For our 2nd tour of the Outer Hebrides we bought another cassette. We never had problems the last time but bought it as insurance 8O My lovely little lad seem to use a lot of water whilst flushing (bless him) & the cassette seems to go from half empty to full at the most inoportune times. IE just before you go to bed.

We never needed it but it's there if Sh** happens.

Just as an aside. Has anyone ever managed to completely fill the cassette to the point where it backs up into the bowl :lol: This scenario crossed my mind on a few occasions, hence the 2nd cassette. Come on......own up  

D.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Not completely filled one but the very first time I used one in anger I forgot to open the flap.
Strange I have never repeated that mistake.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*cassette*

Hi does anyone know the cheapest place to buy spare C250 cassette holding tank????

Baza


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We have three cassettes so that our services all last the same length of time when wild camping. It works very well, Alan.


High Fibre diet then is it Alan? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> but the very first time I used one in anger I forgot to open the flap.


I took our cassette out of the "cupboard" once and forgot to tell wife I had done....hmmm!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

baza,

you could try these people

www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/w..._for_the_Thetford_C-250_Cassette.aspx?aff=122

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > I took our cassette out of the "cupboard" once and forgot to tell wife I had done....hmmm!! :wink: :roll:
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

I found a spare base tank to be invaluable. Unfortunately, I had only used mine a couple of times when my motorhome suffered a terminal demise. If anybody wants a spare base tank for a C200 cassette Thetford toilet please contact me and make me an offer.

Spannerman007


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2nd*

Hello,

Yes, we have always carried two cassettes. I think it is standard on most Frankia's.

Came in Handy couple of weeks ago. Mrs TM Dropped the thetford cap down the elsan point. Despite searching all the inspection points in the campsite draining system I could not find it!

TM


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Only one cassette and that,s it, once full we use the hedge 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers S


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

We do - thought we'd need it for wild camping. But we've mostly stayed on campsites (though wild besides Lake Bled tonight).

On a drive from Berlin to "Tropical Islands", there was a really nasty stench right through the motorhome. On inspection, the fairly full cassette had been leaking. Once I cleaned the toilet base, it was a huge relief to be able to slot in the new spare cassette, and tuck the old one away in an Ikea bag for future repair.

So worthwhile if away on an extended trip, saves the hassle of tracking down parts and driving to dealers if things go wrong.

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You lot never heard of a tree :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave Pee


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We do carry a spare cassette these days - but only because another member here offered us one at a very reasonable price, so far we haven't needed to use it. They're not cheap to buy but the cheapest place seems to be Ebay where there are always a few on offer.

Prior to having a spare we always carried one of those 23 litre black plastic containers SEE HERE _ EBAY on the basis that it could be used for emptying waste water if we were on site a few days but could also be used to empty a full cassette into in an emergency. It could be used as a temporary storage container and emptied at the next disposal point. Again we never had to use it but it's a cheap alternative to an expensive spare cassette that you may never use.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Prior to having a spare we always carried one of those 23 litre black plastic containers SEE HERE _ EBAY on the basis that it could be used for emptying waste water if we were on site a few days but could also be used to empty a full cassette into in an emergency. It could be used as a temporary storage container and emptied at the next disposal point.


That's a great idea - much cheaper than a second cassette. Thanks!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: 2nd*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, we have always carried two cassettes. I think it is standard on most Frankia's.
> 
> ...


We do carry a spare Thetford cap, just in case of such a problem!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Opps  from the title I thought it was going to say case......of wine :lol:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Funny the things one gets used to after a few times. Such a subject as this would not generally be considered polite conversation, but emptying the cassette the first few times was totally disgusting now I don't much think about it.

We do carry an extra one, with two growing kids one only seems to last a couple of days before it reaches that I hope it doesn't overflow point.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> That's a great idea - much cheaper than a second cassette. Thanks!


Hi Hezbez

Just a note of caution if you follow this route, make sure the filler hole is big enough for the cassette neck to fit in, some of them are rather small. I think the best ones are those designed for waste engine oil, they seem to have larger holes than the caravan ones.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We can always rely on 'Gaspode' for the technical detail! Thanks 

Listen and learn!

Geoff


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

We recently visited friends on their narrowboat. Popping into a chandlers shop I spotted brand new Thetford C200 cassettes at a very reasonable price.
Thinking I was being clever I bought one. Red face time came about a week later when I went to insert in in the van. This is when I discovered that there are two different types of automatic vent. Motorcaravans have an external vent. 
Narrowboats apparently can't have this. something to do with holes in the hull adversely affecting the buoyancy of the vessel.
Further red face when I drove to a local dealer to buy the right vent, only to discover that the accessories shop had burnt down a couple of weeks earlier. I must pay more attention to these forums!
Picked up the phone and ordered one from Johns Cross - Plus some bits to renovate the old one. Don't want it leaking if it's going to be a spare!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There must have been a thread on here around 3 years ago, probably started by Pusser!! on the same vein. 

I was naive then and believed everything I read on here (No not gassing ones) so told Andy we had to have a spare cassette. 

Bit of a sore point now as we have carried it around ever since and it is nice and sparkling having never been touched  

Still think we may need it one day though. 

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Johns Cross have these on offer, basically a new toilet seat lid and a cassette for £89.99

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/search.php?search_query=thetford&x=19&y=6

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Where? cant see that :roll:


----------

